# pumpkin tattoo



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

thinking about getting a pumpkin tattoo... thoughts? anyone have one willing to share pictures? please... thanks


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That would be a great tattoo with some green vines.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I would love love love to get a pumpkin tattoo...if I wasn't terrified of needles, lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tattoos are too permanent for my tastes, so I have none to share, but I certainly respect the artistry behind some of them. Personally, I love the style of Killer Pumpkins and think that his works could be fantastic _if_ executed properly (which would be one of my worries).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Tattoos are too permanent for my tastes, so I have none to share, but I certainly respect the artistry behind some of them. Personally, I love the style of Killer Pumpkins and think that his works could be fantastic _if_ executed properly (which would be one of my worries).


Yes, another reason I don't have a tattoo yet...besides my insane fear of needles, I am a perfectionist, and an imperfection in a tattoo would drive me crazy forever! I drew a tattoo design for my aunt and went with her to have it done. The artist let me stand there the whole time and make sure he did it EXACTLY the way I wanted it to look. It turned out great. I drew another tattoo for my cousin...I didn't go with her...the artist changed it and ruined it. I cried. I told my cousin that I didn't want her to tell people it was my design, since he changed it so much, it wasn't mine anymore. She loved my design (so did everyone else), but was okay with the new design, I guess, so I didn't tell her just how much I thought it was hideous, lol. I didn't want her to be upset about it, since it was permanently on her, but I wasn't taking credit for that, either, lol. Let's just say, I drew a pretty, thin fairy, with detailed wings, sitting on a mushroom playing a guitar for her...the "artist" took the detail out of the wings (mind you, it was completely easily tattooable detail) and made her look like a very deformed member of the Beatles...seriously...
I drew myself a phoenix tattoo that I had all intentions of trying to get done. I loved it...but then I felt the need to redraw it, then again, then again, then again...after a million drafts (fully done and in color) I gave up. If I wasn't completely happy with any of my tries on paper, I certainly wouldn't be happy with it on my body for all eternity, lol. They all looked good...but my brain is broken and I can find fault in every single thing I draw, build, craft, design...

...now I really want a pumpkin tattoo, lol. I looked up "Pumpkin Tattoo" on Yahoo image search and found several that I loved...all had the vines and leaves along with the pumpkin...one even had pumpkin flowers. That looked awesome, and what I would probably do...if I could, lol. You should do an image search, too, beautifulnightmare, and see some of the cool ones I saw!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a full sleeve tattoo no pumpkins but do have grim reapers , skulls coffin girl and more  
I love my tattoos I would have so many more if I had the bucks to put out for them 

look at the work the person you chose to do your tattoo before getting. eyes make or brake a tattoo 

this was my first tattoo 









and more of mine


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I also was looking into a pumpkin tattoo, but haven't found any that quite tickled my fancy yet. But I do browse Pinterest for Halloween/Horror-related tatts (just about all of mine were inspired by something I found on Pinterest)


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I'm not into the needle thing either but my daughter is, the 1st pic is her thigh tatt, the 2nd is the artwork for the one going on her arm.Thats a pencil drawing, the guy is an incredible artist.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Years ago I did a pumpkin carving of Fenrir the wolf and had it posted online.
Some guy found it and asked to use it as a basis for a tattoo. I said sure, and he sent me this


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Saki-Girl, who's your artist? My hubby goes to Dee Dassen at Great Southern Tattoo in College Park, MD. It takes months to get an appointment, but she is sure worth the wait! (She was asked to be on Ink Masters...) If I wasn't such a baby, I'd have a couple of pin-up girls too! Oh well, at least I get to pick out his art!

















He's got a mermaid and skull and cross bones on his "pirate theme" arm, and Bette Page dressed in her iconic devil costume and a severed pig head on his "Halloween" arm. The pig is because we roast a whole hog for our Halloween parties.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a whole thread of Halloween tattoos:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/122745-showcase-your-halloween-tattoos.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Saki-Girl, who's your artist? My hubby goes to Dee Dassen at Great Southern Tattoo in College Park, MD. It takes months to get an appointment, but she is sure worth the wait! (She was asked to be on Ink Masters...) If I wasn't such a baby, I'd have a couple of pin-up girls too! Oh well, at least I get to pick out his art!
> 
> View attachment 245158
> 
> ...


I go to Rich shires he own tattoo 42 I went to high school with him and new he was a amazing at drawing so I was not worried about how it would turn out  new they would rock


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

loving these ideas and pictures thanks for sharing!!!! I find the Halloween tattoos so fascinating!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If you get one, make sure to show us!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

it really is all about your artist, finding the exact right one thats your style.. heres a shoulder piece we got for my daughter, her second from this really talent packed studio and i looked for years till i found them. the owner of this shop did a halloween sleeve on a middleaged lady, my age that would make you faint ..shes got over a year wait list.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I just got this one less than 2 weeks ago. I wanted something relative to Spider Hill. I am very happy with it. I waited 3 months to get it done. It's nice having it on my forearm where I can see it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been thinking about pumpkin tattoos since I saw this thread the other day! I think I may get one after pool season.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's mine (a pumpkin for each kid!)


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike and Tiff said:


> View attachment 245204
> 
> 
> Mike


Holy ****! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

wow love it. Now I am just doing research on what I want. Thinking about getting pumpkins and then growing it into a Halloween scene with bats and ghost and maybe a haunted house in the background, But might do Scooby Doo too, always loved my Scooby!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My tattoo. Not done and gonna plan to fix the first ten bats to make it look like the last three bats and then it will go up my thigh having the bats forming into a heart.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Some amazing tattoo work out there!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

My tattoos aren't that great. I have an unfinished half sleeve (artist died) and others that the artists just didn't care about I think. They had great portfolios but just weren't into my tattoos.
Anyway, the one guy I've been looking into is on ink master now so I guess he will probably raise his rates. Lol. 
I'm going to Florida next year for a wedding. I have plans to go to universal to Harry Potter world. I HAVE to have a dark mark. I need it before I go there. I want picked for ollivanders [emoji23]
That's my only plans for a Halloween tattoo right now.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

weenbaby said:


> My tattoos aren't that great. I have an unfinished half sleeve (artist died) and others that the artists just didn't care about I think. They had great portfolios but just weren't into my tattoos.
> Anyway, the one guy I've been looking into is on ink master now so I guess he will probably raise his rates. Lol.
> I'm going to Florida next year for a wedding. I have plans to go to universal to Harry Potter world. I HAVE to have a dark mark. I need it before I go there. I want picked for ollivanders [emoji23]
> That's my only plans for a Halloween tattoo right now.


dont know where you live but i sure can refer you to some knock out artists around here, we have to go about three hours away..........theres an incredible girl whos moved from atlanta to indiana i know about also, one of our artist has some of her work on her/a beetlejuice sleeve. you REALLY need someone who will do excellent work and not just a flash on you. good luck on the potter scene should be great!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres the sleeve i was talking about the shop owner did we know. everything she does is just out of the world incredible. the lady that had this done is mid 50's too, my age, i would donate my left arm to have her do something if we didnt live as far away as we do...


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

Awesome thread. I would love a pumpkin or autumn leaf tat.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Had this done this past Sunday.


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> dont know where you live but i sure can refer you to some knock out artists around here, we have to go about three hours away..........theres an incredible girl whos moved from atlanta to indiana i know about also, one of our artist has some of her work on her/a beetlejuice sleeve. you REALLY need someone who will do excellent work and not just a flash on you. good luck on the potter scene should be great!


My guy was doing a decent job, but then he moved to Vegas and overdosed on drugs. 

My other tattoos are small so probably fairly easy to fix/cover.


----------

